# Gluten-free communion bread?



## George Bailey (Apr 17, 2009)

We've been struggling with having more and more members in our church turn up with having gluten intolerances; so much so that some of them don't even take communion!

Are any other of your churches seeing these types of problems, and if so, have you found gluten-free breads to use for communion? We use leavened bread, and wouldn't want to switch to any kind of little "biscuits" or anything...

We're also going to have to use sulfite-free wine to accommodate one family. Any thoughts or experiences in these areas?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Augusta (Apr 17, 2009)

We have several in our congregation that are gluten intolerant also. There is a little bowl in the center with gluten free bread for them when we have communion.


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2009)

I could understand one or two folks, but if it is an increasing number, I wonder about overdiagnosis or the latest food fad. 

That being said,

Cokesbury - Gluten Free Communion Wafer (Package of 50)


----------



## DonP (Apr 17, 2009)

Supplementing with digestive enzymes, eliminating yeast and fungus from the intestine and using probiotics would be a good dietary improvement for all people who live in chlorinated water and use antibiotics 

they should be allowed to bring gluten free bread in the meantime


----------

